# sysfs, procfs, and pts filesystems not mounted... [SOLVED]

## daddio

I did a massive upgrade, and upgraded to gcc4.2 latest stable glibc, and kernel 2.6.32, and my system is having troubles.

The most salient feature is that several init.d service fail, and something says can't read /proc/blah do mount -t proc proc /proc

So if I mount proc, everything is better, and I can load most of the services, but I can't get a PTS terminal, either through X or ssh.

the error from a remote ssh is: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0

I notice that none of the usual pseudo filesystems was mounted during boot. So I'm prestty sure that is the root cause, but I can't figure out why they aren't mounted, what service is supposed to mount them, or how to fix that.

Help!?

Anyone have a thought on where to go for the fix?

I've never seen anything like this!Last edited by daddio on Fri Dec 25, 2009 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi daddio,

can you post your /etc/fstab. Normally those pseudo/virtual filesystems get mounted through fstab.

```

...

proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0

sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0

devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0

...

```

WooD

----------

## daddio

Thanks.

Those lines were indeed missing.

Unfortunately, though I added them the problem still partly persists.

I still get large numbers of messages a la:

pidof: can't read sid from /proc/25799/stat

pidof: can't read sid from /proc/31075/stat

and a couple of key systems, init.d/dbus and init.d/net.wlan0 fail to start.

The directory /proc/31075 is there, and /proc/25799/stat exists and is readable, but is an empty file.

Part of me wants to just delete all the offending directories (the ought ot get recreated if they are for real, right?)

I also notice that for instance, in the /proc/31075 directory, there are several dead links e.g. cwd -> /root/gentoo

hmm.  the directory and files also havent' been modified since february...  

ok.  I did the following:

```

# umount /proc

# rm -rf /proc/*

# reboot

```

That did it.  I'm not sue how long all that stale data was in my /proc tree but ... Thanks for the help!

----------

## Odysseus

In your initial post you mentioned that you did a "massive upgrade". Did you change arches from stable to testing by any chance? The reason I ask is if you're running stable with baselayout1 you don't need to add the three mentioned psuedo file systems to your fstab as these get loaded automatically via the default start-up scripts. This should be the same with baselayout2 (but the scripts are different between the two). I believe your problem lies in the transition from baselayout1 to 2. You need to activate a start-up script that isn't being called now. Read through them and check, I think you'll find a solution to both problems there.

I hope this helps.

Ciao

----------

